# The Pregnant Ninja



## midwestcoast (Mar 10, 2012)

My wife & I are waiting on our first baby to decide it's good and ready to come out.  Getting a touch of cabin-fever it seems


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 10, 2012)

"Don't you even think about touching me!"


----------



## Dix (Mar 10, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> "Don't you even think about touching me!"



It's alittle late for that, me thinx.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 10, 2012)

midwest, she has quite the bubble going on there!  Congrats to both of you soon-to-be-parents!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2012)

That's quite a good looking hatching jacket! Congratulations to you and your wife for the coming addition to the family. Enjoy them; they grow super fast.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't mess with the Pregnant Ninja! 
Obviously bored, and I gotta agree with Dixie, it's a bit late for the no touchy. :coolsmile:


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 10, 2012)

Funny - good luck with the baby! Wish I could have one more, but three will do it - wife's body didn't respond well to number three. Cheers!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 10, 2012)

Um...........


----------



## dafattkidd (Mar 10, 2012)

Woah momma!  That's one bad mamajama


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the well-wishes. Yep, we are ready to get this show on the road! I'm pretty darned excited to welcome this new little soul into the world, and I can't wait to finally get some snuggle time. She's been hoggin' it for 9 months already!  Time to give daddy some cuddles!!  I think Mrs. MWC is about ready to have her uterus back now... 
'Her guess date' is tomorrow, but by our calculations she's a couple days past 40 weeks right now & getting a wee bit uncomfy. 
As for the no touching, well, not exactly true. Don't you all know that's a good way to jumpstart labor?  ;-) 
As Ina May Gaskin put it "it's love that got the baby in there and it's love that gets the baby out"


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, and btw: I sent this pic to my Sis last night. Today she texts to tell me my nephew is making the baby some origami throwing stars.  :coolsmirk: 
His sister was apparently writing the baby a poem about "flowers, love, and the sky".


----------



## seeyal8r (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm a parent of a 19 month old. If I were you I would take a nap. I can bet you it will be at least 19 months til your next one.


----------



## dafattkidd (Mar 11, 2012)

seeyal8r said:
			
		

> I'm a parent of a 19 month old. If I were you I would take a nap. I can bet you it will be at least 19 months til your next one.



That's good advice. My wife is due in a couple of weeks with our second.  I took a nap today on the couch by the stove. With a four year old and a new one coming I anticipate this luxury will soon deminish.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope, there will be no more naps .....for the rest of your life!!
J/K, of course..........or am I? :grrr:


----------



## JDC1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a 2yo, 4yo and one due in September.  A wise person once told me when we were expecting our first to sleep when the baby sleeps no matter what.  It doesn't work with 2 kids.  I find myself trying to figure out where the three days that I lost track of went.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats to you and the wife...  I could stunt double for the pregnant ninja...But you would all probably just call me 'FATSO'


----------



## jeepmedic (Mar 16, 2012)

pregnancy hormones, stealth, lethal force....sounds dangerous !


----------

